# Raam in the wall street journal



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

RAAM IN WALL STREET JOURNAL
One of the most inspiring (and fun!) teams in recent years was United 4 Health, a 4-rider team from Race Across America 2012 whose team members were all over the age of 70. Today’s On-line Wall Street Journal features an article on this quartet of septuagenarians and how such older riders can withstand the same demands as riders half their age. Cyclists in Their 70s Break Records in 3,000-Mile Race - WSJ.com









To learn more about these amazing gentlemen follow this link to see them on-stage at the 2012 RAAM finish line. RAAM Talk: United 4 Health at the finish line (2012) - YouTube


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

That's wonderful!!!! I hope I'm still riding when I'm in my 70's.

There is an older gentleman (probably in his 70's) who I see riding the same route as me (he's faster and passes me) and he rides in the winter (I'm in Canada), road conditions permitting. I admire him every time I drive by him on my way home from work, or when he passes me when I'm biking home from work.


----------

